# What Wouldn't Exist In a Furry-Ruled World?



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

While I was at work today, something about the meat we used came up in a conversation. Then, for some weird reason, I realized something. If anthros ruled the world, processed meat wouldn't exist. Considering that all animals would become anthro and vore wouldn't be popular, it would be considered cannibalism and immoral if processed meat existed. The idea bounced around my head, and I figured out that a lot of things wouldn't exist if anthros ruled the world. For example:

Pets- If all animals were at the same intelligence as humans, the fact of owning another animal would be repulsing.
Toilets- At least, not today's toilets. Crapping in the grass would be accepted, and if there were toilets, they wouldn't be like today's ones.
Baths, Showers, etc.- Most animals can just lick themselves clean or find a pool of water to wash off in. Most cleaning supplies would be obsolete.
So this is what I'm asking you: what things us humans take for granted would not exist if furries ruled the world?


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Women.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

black people


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Anything to do with vaginal sex.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

disabled veterans


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

So this was a bad idea, right?


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Physical activity other than buttsex.



Alstor said:


> So this was a bad idea, right?



Making threads is always a bad idea.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Healthy food.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> disabled veterans



bawwwww
but animals fight all the time


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Sanity.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Condoms. Furries don't use them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

The furry fandom


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

_COMMON FUCKING SENSE._


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The furry fandom


 You just blew my mind.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Condoms. Furries don't use them.



Oh, how thoughtful.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _COMMON FUCKING SENSE._


It doesn't exist period.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _COMMON FUCKING SENSE._



I'm sure there would be a good amount of common fucking, but perhaps not so much sense.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

Order.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, how thoughtful.


On the same kind of thing, people *without* STDs. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

humans.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Voted for idiot. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Doom marines :c


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Bathrooms lacking gloryholes.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Children.

So furries.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Bathrooms lacking gloryholes.



the missionary position.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

Gloryholes lacking bathrooms.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

All animals became anthro?

Many parasites probably just went poof.  Most that would be internal, anyways.

Chairs in a medical office would likely need to be drastically changed.  Imagine something with back-sprouted wings attempting to use a dentist's chair.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the missionary position.



whatever, yo


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Gloryholes lacking bathrooms.



anal fistulas


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Straight people.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Straight people.



Hey now, wait a sec-

No, you're right.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

Hygiene

24 Hour fitness

Health food

The outdoors (well, they would *exist* I suppose, but they would be a barren wasteland)

Social interaction

... 

Yeah this joke is getting old now.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Straight people.



Shortest lived civilization ever.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 15, 2010)

but im straight


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

bears.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Vagina.


----------



## Icky (Apr 15, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> but im straight



So you shall be the first to die.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Shower orgies.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

POKEMON


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> POKEMON



YAY


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Christians.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Nerds and virgins.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Shortest lived civilization ever.


Would end in a single generation.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nerds and virgins.


What WOULDN'T exist in a furry world. :B


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 15, 2010)

This thread.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What WOULDN'T exist in a furry world. :B




Everyone is a nerd so it would be the norm. And rape is a common furry hobby.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Would end in a single generation.


The question is, would the generation that spawned them an hero at the shame of what they did, or could they possibly try and salvage the situation?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

Normal, wanted sex.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

*I* think it's an interesting topic, Alstor. :]


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> And rape is a common furry hobby.


Rape only exists if one party doesn't want to engage in sexual activities.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

females.

they would be replaced by sticks with tits and vagoo


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually we would need showers....


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *I* think it's an interesting topic, Alstor. :]


Please two, piss off ten. I feel appricated now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually we would need showers....


Ya, for all the shower orgies!


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually we would need showers....



*lick*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> *lick*


You never murr me. ):


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

CLOTHES


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You never murr me. ):



murr?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> This thread.



...and suddenly the furry-ruled world seems more appealing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> CLOTHES



Win. Naked anthropomorphic aminals everywhere!

C-Can I yiff them all? O_O


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Win. Naked anthropomorphic aminals everywhere!
> 
> C-Can I yiff them all? O_O


Only if you BELIEVE you can! :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Only if you BELIEVE you can! :3



I BELIEVE, praise the lord I see the light!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I BELIEVE, praise the lord I see the light!


HAIL JESUS YOU NOW HAVE THE POWAH TO YIFF 'EM ALL!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

REPTILIANS

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yruabpxxqSw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yruabpxxqSw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2010)

Ugly people. 8)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

protozoa


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ugly people. 8)



Bye bye half the furry population >.>

Sorry, was that over the line?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, for one thing, Social Medicine would exist.

Because everyone would have AIDS.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> murr?


I made a whole thread about murr and what it is. Check it out if you don't know.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 15, 2010)

Seriman said:


> HAIL JESUS YOU NOW HAVE THE POWAH TO YIFF 'EM ALL!


But Scotty had the power the whole time. It was right in his little foxy heart.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Well, for one thing, Social Medicine would exist.
> 
> Because everyone would have AIDS.


Now this is the end of the story and everyone is dead from AIDS.
It took from me my best friend, my shining star.
OoooOOooh he died of AIDS,


----------



## Seriman (Apr 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But Scotty had the power the whole time. It was right in his little foxy heart.


But now he also has the inspiration!


----------



## Corto (Apr 15, 2010)

Dignity


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Squadala. ):


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bye bye half the furry population >.>
> 
> Sorry, was that over the line?



It's ok. Everyone knows your talking about the "other" half of the furry fandom =p


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> Dignity


 
Respect.

Oh, and Honour.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Puberty.



Those heated furries won't recognize it in their life.

They'd stay horny.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 16, 2010)

Virgins.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how almost everyone misinterpreted OP's post.

In a world of anthros there would be no bigotry, war, or hatred. Everyone would live in peace and harmony.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love how almost everyone misinterpreted OP's post.
> 
> In a world of anthros there would be no bigotry, war, or hatred. Everyone would live in peace and harmony.


No, there would be lots of war, bigotry, and hatred actually.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, there would be lots of war, bigotry, and hatred actually.



Everyone would get along and sing Kumbayah, which you should try sometime.


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Everyone would get along and sing Kumbayah, which you should try sometime.



Right.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, there would be lots of war, bigotry, and hatred actually.


"Wolves are better." "No, foxes are better!"
World Fur I


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Everyone would get along and sing Kumbayah, which you should try sometime.


Anthros are just people that look different, you'd still have assholes like me that hate everyone :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

Hooman!


XD


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> In a world of anthros there would be no bigotry, war, or hatred. Everyone would live in peace and harmony.










Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Hooman!
> 
> 
> XD


  If there were no Hyoomans, no-body could think up this scenario.  If nobody could think up this scenario, then this world wouldn't exist. Ergo, without humans that world wouldn't exist, and there'd be nothing.  Humans are needed for the continued existence of the universe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

Circumcision.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

I love how everyone shits on the notion of peace and harmony. It's as if you guys revel in hatred and animosity.


----------



## Bando (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love how everyone shits on the notion of peace and harmony. It's as if you guys revel in hatred and animosity.



Hatred is a fact of life.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hatred is a fact of life.


This peace is what all true warriors strive for?!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Hatred is a fact of life.



Oh, we're talking about life? I thought we were talking about a hypothetical world full of anthros.


----------



## Bir (Apr 16, 2010)

We'd have humans as pets, and we'd all be Sweeny Todds.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> \
> If there were no Hyoomans, no-body could think up this scenario.  If nobody could think up this scenario, then this world wouldn't exist. Ergo, without humans that world wouldn't exist, and there'd be nothing.  Humans are needed for the continued existence of the universe. :mrgreen:



...

If there were other sentient beings (I.E the furries,) then they would continue to be aware of the universe, and so it would still exist.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love how everyone shits on the notion of peace and harmony. It's as if you guys revel in hatred and animosity.


No, I _wish_ we could live in a world full of peace, but it's human nature to be spiteful cocks to each other, and is therefore impossible.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 16, 2010)

Spread the love with yiff


----------



## Morroke (Apr 16, 2010)

God.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw no mature posts whatsoever on the first page.... I think I'm getting a good idea of what it's like here. Kinda like the Chatterbox forum in Gaia....

Anyways, the fur trade. Since everyone would be covered in fur, it would never have happened. Which takes me to my next point: Western civilization. Without the fur trade, the Europeans would never have colonized the American continents, which is the point of origin for many things, includin something we're all using at this moment: The Internet. The Internet was developed by the United States military as a form of communication during the 1960s, meaning that without America there'd be no Internet. If there was never any Internet, that would mean that the furry fandom would never have truly kicked off, no matter where it originated. Which would mean that instead of being here, talking about random and pointless things, we'd all be doing something more productive, yet much less technologically advanced. Man, I put WAY too much thought in to this post....


----------



## Morroke (Apr 16, 2010)

Shiralith said:


> I saw no mature posts whatsoever on the first page....



You're going to notice that a lot.

In virtually every thread.














Cocks.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Spread the love with yiff


All over the place.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 16, 2010)

Morroke said:


> You're going to notice that a lot.
> 
> In virtually every thread.
> 
> Cocks.


Yeah, I had a feeling that would happen. Still not as bad as 4Chan. I went there once to see what everyone was talking about. I think one of them stole some of my sanity as I was leaving....


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> "Wolves are better." "No, foxes are better!"
> World Fur I


 
Didn't that already excisted? Or I wasn't around when that happened...


----------



## Morroke (Apr 16, 2010)

White Wolf said:


> Didn't that already excisted? Or I wasn't around when that happened...



Hahaha.

Oh wow.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 16, 2010)

White Wolf said:


> Didn't that already excisted? Or I wasn't around when that happened...


What.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Honestly, in the furry universe I imagine, all of this stuff still exists. In my head, all of the people become anthros, not all of the animals and the people magically disappear. My fursona's favorite food is steak.


----------



## Browder (Apr 16, 2010)

Depends on the universe and the rules of the anthropomorphism.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2010)

the same damn thing what we have now, and oh humans still exist


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 16, 2010)

I think they would be anthro enough to go to the toilet and have a shower. :|


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 16, 2010)

Airplane travelling. The avians would have patented it and kept it to ourselves.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it could very well turn out like we are now. Well maybe the anthropomorphic ones might do same things humans do. The actual animal forms might do as the animals do.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

There would be no market for shoes or night vision goggles.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the whole damn thing wouldn't happen. 

Anthro wings and humanized wolfs and foxes doesn't agree with the law of nature. 

Evolution have proven this idea wouldn't work. 

If it had, we'll be yiffing in a furpile right now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Airplane travelling. The avians would have patented it and kept it to ourselves.


until we bust out the anti-AVIAN guns :V

this is a no fly zone for Avians


----------



## zesty (Apr 16, 2010)

So would it reverse and furs make a human fandom? World free of hairballs, dog dongs, and those gd foxes?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> In a world of anthros there would be no bigotry, war, or hatred. Everyone would live in peace and harmony.



No, there would probably be more war, hatred, genocide, massacres etc. etc.


----------



## Melo (Apr 16, 2010)

No soap or deodorant.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 16, 2010)

Result: epic fail. 

Take a bug and an elephant. They can't buy the same clothes, factories can't have 1-1000 size shirt. 

Take a bird and a dog, they can't share shoes coz birds has talons and dogs have paws. 

Restaurants would be disastrous. What a wide tenge menu. 

Living environment: a tropical bird can't befriend a penguin coz they can't live with each other. They don't have the power to move towards other countries due to climate reasons. 

Very quick this world would find itself sucks and destroy itself. 

Kaboom.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Result: epic fail.
> 
> Take a bug and an elephant. They can't buy the same clothes, factories can't have 1-1000 size shirt.
> 
> ...



This is why I only have predatory mammals as anthros.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 16, 2010)

Soap.  c:


----------



## Lewi (Apr 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> humans.


 Well, aint you clever?


----------



## Seas (Apr 16, 2010)

Just pointing out the errors in your logic there, Shiralith:



Shiralith said:


> Anyways, the fur trade. Since everyone would be covered in fur, it would never have happened. Which takes me to my next point: Western civilization. Without the fur trade, the Europeans would never have colonized the American continents,



Western civilization =/= America
Anmd why do you think it wouldn't have been colonized anyway for other reasons? (hint: see: rest of the world)



> which is the point of origin for many things, includin something we're all using at this moment: The Internet. The Internet was developed by the United States military as a form of communication during the 1960s, meaning that without America there'd be no Internet.



I don't see the logic behind thinking it wouldn't have been developed in other circumstances, especially after the widespread avaiability of telephone and television networks.
If the first person who invented the wheel wouldn't have invented it, by your logic, it would have never been invented to this day...?



> If there was never any Internet, that would mean that the furry fandom would never have truly kicked off, no matter where it originated. Which would mean that instead of being here, talking about random and pointless things, we'd all be doing something more productive, yet much less technologically advanced. Man, I put WAY too much thought in to this post....



This part already starts off from the previous logical fallacy, but anyway:
It goes right to an other: we are talking about a world full of anthros.
It is irrelevant what heppens here in the "human dimension" because the world  of the hypothetical situation has no connection to the real world, and is not dependant on it, the fact that it was made up here doesn't change this.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Republicans.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Rape.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Rape.



But that's one of the national hobbies of Kazakhstan!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But that's one of the national hobbies of Kazakhstan!


 I am so going there!


How's the revolt going on down there =D


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 16, 2010)

Trolls wouldn't exist. And it would suck big time.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I love how almost everyone misinterpreted OP's post.
> 
> In a world of anthros there would be no bigotry, war, or hatred. Everyone would live in peace and harmony.


NO! I will not listen to your horrible lies! DX

Seriously, there'd be a shit ton of wars and things over stuff like race, food and so on, since animals eat other animals. None of that hippie stuff I'm afraid, it'd be even worse than it is now.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh look, another repetitve topic!

If the world were full of Anthros, it would be just like the world we live in. :V


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Heterosexuality.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Heterosexuality.


thats one nightmarish world for hetero furs


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Heterosexuality.



Hah, like that'll ever happen. You'll never cure me of teh gayz!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, like that'll ever happen. You'll never cure me of teh gayz!



Don't you get attracted by boobs and vags? Don't you like it when you use violence and dominantive actions against women to be your pets?
sadface


Or you like yaoi?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats one nightmarish world for hetero furs



The "furs" ould die out quickly. 
No straight people poppin' out da buns.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The "furs" ould die out quickly.
> No straight people poppin' out da buns.


What about the bi's?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Don't you get attracted by boobs and vags? Don't you like it when you use violence and dominantive actions against women to be your pets?
> sadface
> 
> 
> Or you like yaoi?



.....Vag is nasty, boobs are fine though......still don't know what the hell yaoi is, damn furfags and their weird fetish names >.>


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .....Vag is nasty, boobs are fine though......still don't know what the hell yaoi is, damn furfags and their weird fetish names >.>



Yaoi ain't furry.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yaoi ain't furry.



Tells how much I know about it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tells how much I know about it.



All I know is that it's got something to do with anime, why are the Japanese such a weird people?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> All I know is that it's got something to do with anime, why are the Japanese such a weird people?


 Yaoi is gay hentai ^_^  please stick to yuri ^^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .....Vag is nasty, boobs are fine though......still don't know what the hell yaoi is, damn furfags and their weird fetish names >.>



Yaoi is not a fetish... exactly.

Yaoi is the japanese name for sexual behavior between two males, often described as a kind of a BDSM with one side (Seme) as dominantive and the other submissive (Uke).

BDSM also appears in Yuri(Opposite of Yaoi and a russian name(Though the name is actually 'Youri' and not 'Yuri')) and hentai(You know.... that thing... between two different genders..).

That is not leaning towards anime, though also in it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> What about the bi's?



lol Bisexuals. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can I rant now, please!??!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yaoi is not a fetish... exactly.
> 
> Yaoi is the japanese name for sexual behavior between two males, often described as a kind of a BDSM with one side (Seme) as dominantive and the other submissive (Uke).
> 
> ...


 not exactly right :V   yaoi and yuri dont have to be BDSM.... theres lots of other things the japanese like ^_^
...and hentai literally translates to pervert.  its the term that applies to ALL porn. gay or straight.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can I rant now, please!??!



No.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Too late, frickin' japanese porn shit. Got a specific name for each and every aspect of it and it's just so "specialized"...I swear, 1 outta every 3 people is a genuine copy of me....


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Too late, frickin' japanese porn shit. Got a specific name for each and every aspect of it and it's just so "specialized"...I swear, 1 outta every 3 people is a genuine copy of me....


 i think scotty needs to go watch some shota.....


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Too late, frickin' japanese porn shit. Got a specific name for each and every aspect of it and it's just so "specialized"...I swear, 1 outta every 3 people is a genuine copy of me....



lol, japanese are quite specialized when it comes to everything if you ask me.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hah, like that'll ever happen. You'll never cure me of teh gayz!



That was my point, derp.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Also you should learn about lolicon and shotacon.

One user on FAF was banned due abusing lolicon in harsh ways of pedophilia.

Shotacon is the opposite of lolicon.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That was my point, derp.



xD I know.

Cynical IDC about dumb japanese pedophilia-cons >.>


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Also you should learn about lolicon and shotacon.
> 
> One user on FAF was banned due abusing lolicon in harsh ways of pedophilia.
> 
> Shotacon is the opposite of lolicon.



wow, that guy must have had a sick perspective on it then.

that is not nice scotty v_v
even if it is a pedocon.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Also you should learn about lolicon and shotacon.
> 
> One user on FAF was banned due abusing lolicon in harsh ways of pedophilia.
> 
> Shotacon is the opposite of lolicon.


dont tell him what it is!!!! he wont watch it then! :V



Scotty1700 said:


> xD I know.
> 
> Cynical IDC about dumb japanese pedophilia-cons >.>


I think you DO care....


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont tell him what it is!!!! he wont watch it then! :V
> 
> 
> I think you DO care....



lol, don't trick scotty with pedoporn, you will only entice him. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not exactly right :V   yaoi and yuri dont have to be BDSM.... theres lots of other things the japanese like ^_^
> ...and hentai literally translates to pervert.  its the term that applies to ALL porn. gay or straight.



You are wrong as well.
I never said they have to be BDSM, but that's the truth.
In BDSM there is one dominant and one submissive - In Yaoi one is dominant(Seme) one is submissive(Uke)
????
Profit

Also, hentai literally translate as 'Deviant ; weird', the word for pervert is 'Ecchi'.
In anime, Hentai applies only to male to female situations.

There are related genres of Yaoi and Yuri that are made for lower age watchers -
Shonen(boy) / Shoujo(girl) ai - Literally translated Boys Love(BL) or Girl Love(GL).
Bi - Shonen / Shoujo (Bi - beautiful).

Do I know enough about it? I told you I specialize Japanese Memes, and so do I blend in the anime society (AKA WEABOOS LAWL), I know a lot.
????
Fangirl profit.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, don't trick scotty with pedoporn, you will only entice him. :3


 scotty knows he wants it..... 
fine.  then scotty i want you to go look at some futa.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 16, 2010)

No zoo's or Aquariums would exist, and museums would be alot smaller.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

....can I smash my brains out via one too many head-desks PLEASE!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You are wrong as well.
> I never said they have to be BDSM, but that's the truth.
> In BDSM there is one dominant and one submissive - In Yaoi one is dominant(Seme) one is submissive(Uke)
> ????
> ...


i still have a good feeling you dont watch much anime..... and no. Hentai will apply to all anime porn.  

and stop saying its BDSM.... its not all Bondage Slave and Master...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

That little Latin disease we all know as _Homo Phobius_.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Sugary sweets, and anything made by the cocoa bean.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> scotty knows he wants it.....
> fine.  then scotty i want you to go look at some futa.



lol, creepy. truly creepy.



Scotty1700 said:


> ....can I smash my brains out via one too many head-desks PLEASE!



no scotty! you need it for doing...special jobs


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i still have a good feeling you dont watch much anime..... and no. Hentai will apply to all anime porn.
> 
> and stop saying its BDSM.... its not all Bondage Slave and Master...



Yaoi is indeed BDSM, it is even in the wikipedia article about BDSM!
It is not all, but mostly BDSM.


How do you get the feeling I don't watch much anime?


Because it's true. All of the animes these days make people get too exited and newfaggy in ways that I want to destroy.
Some are okay, I have never watched one that surpassed my ideals.

Aren't you all like BDSM yourself?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> blow jobs or In The Navy actor



fix'd


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> fix'd



lol, that is quite accurate.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 16, 2010)

pritty gross to think about but there wouldn't be any toilet paper.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 16, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> pritty gross to think about but there wouldn't be any toilet paper.



...gross. I'd wipe my ass with a rabbit from the local pet store, if there indeed was no tp.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> pritty gross to think about but there wouldn't be any toilet paper.



wow, that sucks. come to think of it, wouldn't there not be any toilets either?



HAXX said:


> ...gross. I'd wipe my ass with a rabbit from the local pet store, if there indeed was no tp.



lol, use the ferret, no one will see any of the stains.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yaoi is indeed BDSM, it is even in the wikipedia article about BDSM!
> It is not all, but mostly BDSM.
> 
> 
> ...


 i just looked at the article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM
i didnt see it there.... 

and most of it isnt BDSM just saying..... 

its just a hunch..... you just dont come off as the kind of person who likes anime....

and yes i like it..... but thats not the point.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> wow, that sucks. come to think of it, wouldn't there not be any toilets either?



the toilet thing was mentioned at the start of the thread but cant ever think of cleaning myself


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i just looked at the article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM
> i didnt see it there....
> 
> and most of it isnt BDSM just saying.....
> ...



heh, looking up bdsm on wikipedia? that's quite silly ^_^

well, maybe he is. appearences can be deceiving you know.

same here ^_^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> the toilet thing was mentioned at the start of the thread but cant ever think of cleaning myself



lol, toilets but no tp? that is just crazy.
besides, when you think of furries, the last thing you think of is going to the bathroom.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 16, 2010)

If these animals were as intelligent as humans, they would still use things like toilets, showers, toothbrushes, television, and of course, the Internet.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 16, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> If these animals were as intelligent as  humans, they would still use things like toilets, showers, toothbrushes,  television, and of course, the Internet.



Ya, basing it off our culture. Society in a furry would have developed differently, as point out in another thread.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> If these animals were as intelligent as humans, they would still use things like toilets, showers, toothbrushes, television, and of course, the Internet.



i would agree with this statement. after all, furries are just another form of mortals in the shape of animal sapians.



HAXX said:


> Ya, basing it off our culture. Society in a furry would have developed differently, as point out in another thread.



that is also true. we would have many different rules, foods, actions, entertainment, etc.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> that is also true. we would have many different rules, foods, actions, entertainment, etc.



I don't think it's too far fetched to think that seperate nations would exist.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I don't think it's too far fetched to think that seperate nations would exist.



heh, even though they already do. but i see what you mean.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

Hm, would the dairy industries even have a base to work off?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hm, would the dairy industries even have a base to work off?



heh, i would say not. most of the cow furries would simply supply some of their dairy to a type of depot.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, i would say not. most of the cow furries would simply supply some of their dairy to a type of depot.



Or, the anthro cows would all be eaten before their milk could be extracted.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Or, the anthro cows would all be eaten before their milk could be extracted.



lol, that too. i would be the first to eat, i love beef! >:]


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, that too. i would be the first to eat, i love beef! >:]



I like beef too, I love it RAW!


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I like beef too, I love it RAW!



would you like some pepper with that?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> would you like some pepper with that?



Thanks for the offer, but I like to taste the meat.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I like to taste the meat.



oh, but you can. it just gives it that little kick of flavor


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> oh, but you can. it just gives it that little kick of flavor



But I don't like pepper.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2010)

I mentioned dairy more because most creatures in the animal kingdom find it very unhealthy to drink milk after they leave their "childhood"s.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But I don't like pepper.



very well, how about salt?



Attaman said:


> I mentioned dairy more because most creatures in the animal kingdom find it very unhealthy to drink milk after they leave their "childhood"s.



hm, that is a little strange. then again, many instincts can be quite strange.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i just looked at the article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BDSM
> i didnt see it there....
> 
> and most of it isnt BDSM just saying.....
> ...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> very well, how about salt?



A little salt is okay.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


>



lol, you really want to prove your point, don't you? ^_^



TashkentFox said:


> A little salt is okay.



hooray! *hands you salt*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 16, 2010)

Christ, are you sure you're not japanese Cynical....?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Christ, are you sure you're not japanese Cynical....?



lol, do you have something against asians?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, do you have something against asians?



I like the Chinese, but I think the Japanese are a bunch of weirdo's and perverts.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I like the Chinese, but I think the Japanese are a bunch of weirdo's and perverts.



i'm fine with both of them. after all, they design most of our electronics. plus i have no reason to hate them.


----------



## TDK (Apr 16, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i'm fine with both of them. after all, they design most of our electronics. plus i have no reason to hate them.



More than just electronics, the Chinese literally makes EVERYTHING and they have some pretty good quality bootleg DVDs too :I

What Wouldn't Exist In a Furry-Ruled World?: Condoms


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 16, 2010)

TDK said:


> More than just electronics, the Chinese literally makes EVERYTHING and they have some pretty good quality bootleg DVDs too :I
> 
> What Wouldn't Exist In a Furry-Ruled World?: Condoms



true. ^_^

lol, that is too. appearently there are no std's though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

*Human race.*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


>


 sorry i for delayed response.  im not posting on FAF while my cousin is over.... she knows im weird enough... not need to change that... >.>

that doesnt prove anything about yaoi being mostly BDSM though!  it just uses it as an example to prove something!  More likely is that its just using yaoi as an example because its something many people know about.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 16, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Human race.*


 Too late, I said it first, bitch. GTFO and don't come back D8<


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Too late, I said it first, bitch. GTFO and don't come back D8<


*I think I see a giant plate of cookies over there.*


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Abstinence.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, what's the opposite of drama, because if furries ruled the world that wouldn't exist XD


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Hmm, what's the opposite of drama, because if furries ruled the world that wouldn't exist XD



my friend acused me of haveing too much drama ever since i joind the fandom


----------



## Shaui (Apr 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> my friend acused me of haveing too much drama ever since i joind the fandom



Don't take it personally, furries have a genetic predisposition for drama, including mEEEE! For epic furry drama, say the word "God" or "faith" anywhere in any thread!


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 17, 2010)

To answer the topic...

A furry ruled world.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> my friend acused me of haveing too much drama ever since i joind the fandom



This was painful to read.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This was painful to read.



ya i know she has to find something to be angry at me for and she choose too much "drama" i lol


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to disagree on this topic.  Just putting the idea of anthros into the world should not mean that every animal would turn into a anthro.  Ex: Look at apes, gorillas, chimps and the like.   If you think about it, they are nothing but feral _humans_ to a degree.

Pets would still exist in the sense that your JRT Milo would still lounge on the ratty old (and probably now clawed up) recliner, waiting for his cup of kibble.

Toilets would still be here because if there anthros have human intelligence (or are us) Many would not want to pop a squat in the front yard and you get where I am going with this.  Besides what if humans still coexist, or just for the sole fact of businesses? They would not want to add a couple hundred square feet of land in front of every Starbucks, Wal-Mart, McDonalds, etc.

Showers would still definitely exist, even if a cat licks itself just to get it clean, you take it to the vet once and a while and make it hate you by getting its fur shampooed.  Saliva may be one thing and a quick fix for some, but it just does not work for the kind of hard work humans do every day.

Also as an aside, I would believe that food would also remain unchanged.  Herbivores would eat their veggies, carnivores and omnivores would when it comes to meat stop and wait to see if the animal in question would either say 'please do not eat me' or 'moo'.  The former would be called murder and the latter would be called lunch.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

dresil said:


> I have to disagree on this topic.  Just putting the idea of anthros into the world should not mean that every animal would turn into a anthro.



First post said "every animal would be anthro".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Have it be like Narnia, have intelligent animals and feral animals.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> First post said "every animal would be anthro".




Even then, points 2-3 would still be correct, and we have pets in the fandom now, so question 1 would be rendered moot.

If 100% of the world would be anthro, then the world would cease to function, since you would either have one of two possibilities.

1. The food chain remains the same, and animals lower on the food chain would be forced into being as second class citizens.

2. A never-ending war would brew on the debate of food vs. murder and since carnivores would have no choice but to eat or die, either way eventually leads to the destruction of what would be all intelligent life on the planet.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 17, 2010)

dresil said:


> Even then, points 2-3 would still be correct, and we have pets in the fandom now, so question 1 would be rendered moot.
> 
> If 100% of the world would be anthro, then the world would cease to function, since you would either have one of two possibilities.
> 
> ...



very well thought out but this is metaphoricly speaking.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya i know she has to find something to be angry at me for and she choose too much "drama" i lol



Someone's oblivious.



Scotty1700 said:


> Have it be like Narnia, have intelligent animals and feral animals.



I'm feral.  :3



Rachrix said:


> very well thought out but this is metaphoricly speaking.



The entire thread is hypothetically speaking.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> very well thought out but this is metaphoricly speaking.



You mean hypothetically.

And I love how dresil is being all logical and stuff. Furries don't understand logic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm feral.  :3



When I say feral I mean "dumb", not quadrupedal.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> When I say feral I mean "dumb", not quadrupedal.



My fursona is a shift-gait /and/ it's feral.


----------



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And I love how dresil is being all logical and stuff. Furries don't understand logic.



I am very analytical, and the OP asked 'what would happen if X?'  I simply answered 'Y, Z' as best as I could.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Someone's oblivious.



what does that mean, what are you getting at.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

dresil said:


> I am very analytical, and the OP asked 'what would happen if X?'  I simply answered 'Y, Z' as best as I could.



I like you.


----------



## themnax (Apr 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> While I was at work today, something about the meat we used came up in a conversation. Then, for some weird reason, I realized something. If anthros ruled the world, processed meat wouldn't exist. Considering that all animals would become anthro and vore wouldn't be popular, it would be considered cannibalism and immoral if processed meat existed. The idea bounced around my head, and I figured out that a lot of things wouldn't exist if anthros ruled the world. For example:
> 
> Pets- If all animals were at the same intelligence as humans, the fact of owning another animal would be repulsing.
> Toilets- At least, not today's toilets. Crapping in the grass would be accepted, and if there were toilets, they wouldn't be like today's ones.
> ...



for companion nonsentients, i prefer the term 'comensals', as used by leguinn in always coming home, anyway. 

as long as we're talking imaginative and creative sentients, i don't think we'd throw toilets and bathtubs out with the bathwater so to speak.  they'd very likely be shapped differently.  the kind of trench shaped toilets like they had in japan, and for all in know, i would image, probably still have in some places there, would be logical.  the tub/shower might be some sort of waterless arrangement, or otherwise would require adoption to prevent drain clogging with dead fur.  i'm sure many, perhaps most, would remain just as concerned with personal grooming.  perhapse those foam fur cleaning substances would be popular.

what there would be less likely to be, that would really change things, is the whole concept of symbolic value or the need for it.  forget banks, checks and credit cards, or even currency.  combustion powered transportation and energy generation would not be likely to be favored, but use of wind, solar and other clean sources might.  

one really obvious thing to me would be doorknobs.  the round hard to grip with furry paws kind would be right out and the lever type would be in.

houses and sheltering spaces would likely be smaller and cozier.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> what does that mean, what are you getting at.



it basically means you are unaware of something.



Ratte said:


> I like you.



lol


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> it basically means you are unaware of something.
> 
> 
> 
> lol



thanks bill nye, but what am i unaware of?


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, what wouldn't exist in a furry ruled world?  Threads like this that come up every few months.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> thanks bill nye, but what am i unaware of?



i have no clue, you have to find that out for yourself.



GraemeLion said:


> Well, what wouldn't exist in a furry ruled world?  Threads like this that come up every few months.



lol, true.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i have no clue, you have to find that out for yourself.



thx for trying i will just have to wait for ratte.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> thx for trying i will just have to wait for ratte.



sorry, but i am not too sure what she means by it. i would tell you if i knew. v_v


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's one which, although it might still exist, would be a lot less common. Body wash. Think about it, if your entire body is covered with fur, you just use shampoo for your entire body.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

fursonas and fursuits.
Instead we would have Humansonsas and Humansuits!


----------



## Qoph (Apr 19, 2010)

Dignity


----------



## Rifter (Apr 19, 2010)

Has anybody said personal space yet?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

Personal space would definatly not exist at all.

And heaven wouldn't exist either.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 19, 2010)

peace. I'd be on a rampage.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanity.
Because future's. Made of. Virtual Insanity.


----------



## Xeans (Apr 19, 2010)

Firstoff, the turbo-conservative christians would probably simply self-destruct. I'm pretty sure at least, something about the concept of other sapient life scares them. 

After that a few months or so of chaos and unrest it would all most likely settle back into a world much similar to ours. The one difference?

The fur, oh gods the fur.
There would be furries shedding all the time! Everywhere! We'd need an entirely new industry around cleaning it up. Which would be a gross job if you think about it, equivalent to running around and picking up whatever skin-flakes fell off of someones body all day.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> disabled veterans


 

Hey, I resemble that remark... :|


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 19, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Hey, I *resemble* that remark... :|



Do you mean _resent_? 

And Door knobs wouldn't exist.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

Dating


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Dating



HA, yeah everyone would get their healthy supply of butt-yiff that they'd need more than a single mate to satisfy them.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Asexuality.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Asexuality.



That doesn't exist anyway.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

i dont think beef jerky would exist.....


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think beef jerky would exist.....



Course it would, beef is delicious.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Course it would, beef is delicious.


it would? Oh boy!   now i can keep eating the jerky i have!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it would? Oh boy!   now i can keep eating the jerky i have!



Course you can, only now it comes from the Bovine version of Bergen-Belson.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Course you can, only now it comes from the Bovine version of Bergen-Belson.


who?  is that a poster on the site?   ...omfg.  i know what i want now.... FURRY JERKY!    ill make jerky out of FAF posters!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> who?  is that a poster on the site?   ...omfg.  i know what i want now.... FURRY JERKY!    ill make jerky out of FAF posters!



Kirby is made out of beef.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Kirby is made out of beef.


true.... hmmm here my new shopping list:


Chainsaw
Jerky spices
Ratte
Scotty
H&K
Harley
TashkentFox
This is gonna be good jerky...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> true.... hmmm here my new shopping list:
> 
> 
> Chainsaw
> ...



Please don't eat H&K, not only is he armed, he's one of my Vulpine brothers.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Please don't eat H&K, not only is he armed, he's one of my Vulpine brothers.


Ok then.... ill just have to find a replacement.... *eyes tashkentfox*
and scotty is a fox too :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok then.... ill just have to find a replacement.... *eyes tashkentfox*
> and scotty is a fox too :V



Scotty is a too much of a fag, I don't mind if you make him into jerky.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Scotty is a too much of a fag, I don't mind if you make him into jerky.


kk ^_^  i found a replacement for H&K....
hey does this rag smell like chloroform?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> kk ^_^  i found a replacement for H&K....
> hey does this rag smell like chloroform?



Yes, I can smell it from here and don't you dare do what you're going to do because I've inhaled so many poisonous chemicals from chemistry sets over the years that my flesh is toxic.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yes, I can smell it from here and don't you dare do what you're going to do because I've inhaled so many poisonous chemicals from chemistry sets over the years that my flesh is toxic.


...ill just bring it closer to your face......

btw druggy?  ugh thats stuff is nasty man... ah well.... ill just clean the meat first ^_^


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...ill just bring it closer to your face......



Move that just one inch close and I'll bite your hand off.



			
				Usarise said:
			
		

> btw druggy?  ugh thats stuff is nasty man... ah well.... ill just clean the meat first ^_^



No, the chemicals you get with chemistry sets (it was accidental, I should have opened the window). And I don't think you'll want to eat me when you discover that I'm so toxic that I glow in the dark.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Move that just one inch close and I'll bite your hand off.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the chemicals you get with chemistry sets (it was accidental, I should have opened the window).


There we go.... now he's unconcious ^_^  now off to work....

and im sure it was on purpose.... XD  you lil drug addict...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> There we go.... now he's unconcious ^_^  now off to work....
> 
> and im sure it was on purpose.... XD  you lil drug addict...



*Wakes up immediately and gnaws your paws off* No one tried to eat Tashkent and gets away with it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Wakes up immediately and gnaws your paws off* No one tried to eat Tashkent and gets away with it.


<--- has hands not paws so im fine ^-^

*Drugs Tashentfox and revs chainsaw*   time for JERKY!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> <--- has hands not paws so im fine ^-^
> 
> *Drugs Tashentfox and revs chainsaw*   time for JERKY!



*Punches you in the chest causing you to drop the chainsaw on your foot cutting several of your toes off*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Punches you in the chest causing you to drop the chainsaw on your foot cutting several of your toes off*


*sucks it up and turns fox into meat*  there done..... *makes first batch*
   now lets stop before we get in trouble... this could be considered RP...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Silly Hyena, it IS RPing...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *sucks it up and turns fox into meat*  there done..... *makes first batch*
> now lets stop before we get in trouble... this could be considered RP...



*Taps on your shoulder* That was my clone, not me, I wouldn't try that on the real me if I were you because of this *holds up loaded revolver*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Quit with the RPing, asshats.


----------



## Browder (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Quit with the RPing, asshats.



On topic: Usarise, Scotty, and Tashkent wouldn't exist in Furry-Ruled world. Ratte would eat them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Quit with the RPing, asshats.



Yes mastahhhh.



Browder said:


> On topic: Usarise, Scotty, and Tashkent wouldn't exist in Furry-Ruled world. Ratte would eat them.



And get fatter >.>

Quit being such a stereotypical fatte you ratte!

Just kiddin', I always am when I mention that sorta thing :3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> On topic: Usarise, Scotty, and Tashkent wouldn't exist in Furry-Ruled world. Ratte would eat them.



I'm not sure about Scotty and Usarise, but I would survive, because Ratte lives 4000 miles from me.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And get fatter >.>



I'm already obese.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm already obese.


 Ok, let's get something out of the way.

Do you have rolls that drop down low enough to cover your privates?

Do your thighs rub against each other when you walk?

Are there specially-made doors for you to go through?

If you answered "no" to any of those questions, you are not the fatass you make yourself out to be.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ok, let's get something out of the way.
> 
> Do you have rolls that drop down low enough to cover your privates?
> 
> ...



No

Yes

Not yet


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No
> 
> Yes
> 
> Not yet


You're still not a complete fatass. Even if you were, the pics you showed in the mugshots thread would make you a cute one, a rarity. Heck, I know people in my grade that are twice the size of you (they wear the tightest clothes because they think it makes them look thinner. Ew.)


----------



## Conker (Apr 19, 2010)

Safe sex


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You're still not a complete fatass. Even if you were, the pics you showed in the mugshots thread would make you a cute one, a rarity. Heck, I know people in my grade that are twice the size of you (they wear the tightest clothes because they think it makes them look thinner. Ew.)



I fucking hate tight clothes.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Conker said:


> Safe sex


 Sex on purpose.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 19, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Do you mean _resent_?
> 
> And Door knobs wouldn't exist.



No I mean resemble. *stupid Iraq* and that's the reason you'll never see my face in a pic anymore


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2010)

There probably wouldn't be any meat shops, but then, what would they eat?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> There probably wouldn't be any meat shops, but then, what would they eat?



Have a look at my avatar.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Have a look at my avatar.


 
Hey! That wouldn't be fair or "hu... furry"


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

Either a predator-prey relationship would eventually be worked out or soybeans would be the most vital crop in the world.

edit bean curd is not a crop.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Hey! That wouldn't be fair or "hu... furry"



Predators need their noms too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Furry RP chatrooms.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

black people


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> black people


don't make me shoot myself again ;^;


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> don't make me shoot myself again ;^;



X3 do it.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> don't make me shoot myself again ;^;



stupid question but have you shot yourself?


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> stupid question but have you shot yourself?


In like, two or three other threads


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> In like, two or three other threads


 And it was a bloody mess.
-Points to bloody mop-


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 19, 2010)

1) Humans
2) Racists
3) Haters
4) Tom Cruise


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

yay for no tom cruise


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> 2) Racists


 Heh.


Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> 3) Haters


 Heh-heh... hahaha... HAHAHA!  HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hold on a second. Toilets and showers fit nicely into human society. And furries would, in general, be that society but... Be furries. Oh how I wish I were.

But I imagine we would find quite as much porn... Because sexy, horny furries would be ten times more receptive to getting screwed and the artsiness would be unnecessary.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanity


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sanity



Sanity doesn't even exist in the real world :V.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Sanity doesn't even exist in the real world :V.


 then logic says it wouldnt be in a furry ruled one either. 
/logicpwn


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 20, 2010)

A living being without an STD. :V


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> A living being without an STD. :V



This and anything resembling basic decency.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

as much hatred towards us furries


----------



## Usarise (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> as much hatred towards us furries


 nah..... there would probably be more...... the "norms" as the furs would call them would be oppressed and hate us with a passion!  therefore causing a rebellion and trying to overthrow the Furry Parliament!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nah..... there would probably be more...... the "norms" as the furs would call them would be oppressed and hate us with a passion!  therefore causing a rebellion and trying to overthrow the Furry Parliament!



Silly Usarise, furries would never do anything like that.  They're much too nice and accepting and one with nature.  Yep, if only we could be more like the Na'vi Hollywood Indians Noble Savages Furries.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Silly Usarise, furries would never do anything like that.  They're much too nice and accepting and one with nature.  Yep, if only we could be more like the Na'vi Hollywood Indians Noble Savages Furries.



k you might be accepting but leave me out of your fanticies lol :3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Silly Usarise, furries would never do anything like that. They're much too nice and accepting and one with nature. Yep, if only we could be more like the Na'vi Hollywood Indians Noble Savages Furries.


 I think some furries woud :V   they only accept you if your gay or have some kind of fetish.  straight regular people arent welcome.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd like to point out that in a furry world there could still be racism between species.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 24, 2010)

human porn.... its a furries world


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> While I was at work today, something about the meat we used came up in a conversation. Then, for some weird reason, I realized something. If anthros ruled the world, processed meat wouldn't exist. Considering that all animals would become anthro and vore wouldn't be popular, it would be considered cannibalism and immoral if processed meat existed. The idea bounced around my head, and I figured out that a lot of things wouldn't exist if anthros ruled the world. For example:
> 
> Pets- If all animals were at the same intelligence as humans, the fact of owning another animal would be repulsing.
> Toilets- At least, not today's toilets. Crapping in the grass would be accepted, and if there were toilets, they wouldn't be like today's ones.
> ...



Well, I don't know really...  would ALL animals have to be anthro?

See, I think of it as a sort of mix, some intelligent animals and some not...  lets face it, a large percentage of furry/anthro animals are based on carnivores or omnivores, and others simply don't have popularity.  Cows aren't a very prolific furry, for example.  I think cows could remain dumb.  Not to mention the fact that we as humans ARE animals and don't consider eating animals like cows to be cannibalism.

If it does, as you imagine, apply to all animals...  there would be several animals that simply cannot continue to exist.

I think toilets could easily suit some furries, and could be modified for others- unless your definition of anthro doesn't go as far as adding thumbs or making animals bipedal, in which case, they could probably continue using the grass as you had mentioned.  Of course, something like a japanese toilet lowered enough that a quadruped could stand over it could probably work as far as indoor toilets are concerned.

I don't think baths would be obsolete either-- consider the idea of getting something in your fur that you just can't bring yourself to LICK off, and you don't want the germs to remain in your fur as they would if you found a pond or something.  Soap and a bath takes care of that-- or perhaps a shower would be better, so you wouldn't be laying in said thing you're not willing to lick off.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Condoms. Furries don't use them.



I almost lol'd.

Actually, I never plan on using one, coz I don't plan on having sex with someone who will leave me.  I'm one of those "marriage THEN sex" people who are almost extinct.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I almost lol'd.
> 
> Actually, I never plan on using one, coz I don't plan on having sex with someone who will leave me.  I'm one of those "marriage THEN sex" people who are almost extinct.


You'd still need one to prevent pregnancies post marriage.  



			
				Meepdawolx said:
			
		

> human porn.... its a furries world


It's a human's world and we have furry porn, so I don't know what you're trying to say here.  :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You'd still need one to prevent pregnancies post marriage.



Why?  Isn't the purpose of sex reproduction?

...

[insert lecture to me about how sex is fun]

yeah, yeah, whatever.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Why?  Isn't the purpose of sex reproduction?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


So you will only have sex...what, 2-3 times in your life for the purpose of procreation?

Are you in a cult?


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> So you will only have sex...what, 2-3 times in your life for the purpose of procreation?
> 
> Are you in a cult?



Well, some species only mate very few times in their life. I guess some people are more faithful to that aspect.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, some species only mate very few times in their life. I guess some people are more faithful to that aspect.


Yes except we are humans and not actual animals god fucking dammit


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> So you will only have sex...what, 2-3 times in your life for the purpose of procreation?
> 
> Are you in a cult?



I can have sex a whole bunch for each pregnancy...  or get rich so I can afford to have plenty of kids...  either way works.

No, i'm not in a cult.  Know any good ones I can join?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Yes except we are humans and not actual animals god fucking dammit



I think that means you've never actually had sex and want to increase the size of your e-peen?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I can have sex a whole bunch for each pregnancy...  or get rich so I can afford to have plenty of kids...  either way works.
> 
> No, i'm not in a cult.  Know any good ones I can join?


How is having an unnecessary amount of sex to get your wife pregnant any different from having sex without trying to get her pregnant?  And if you had money you would just keep popping out kids because you refuse to use condoms or any sort of alternative protection for some as of yet unknown but probably insane reason?

Would you have sex with someone who could not have children?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I think that means you've never actually had sex and want to increase the size of your e-peen?


What is this supposed to be?  its obviously a shot at me but the comment makes absolutely no sense.  How is this increasing e-peen size?  What leads you to extract that I must be virgin for making a comment that LOTS of other people have in regards to a negative aspect of the furry sub-culture, taking animal association to an excessive level?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> How is having an unnecessary amount of sex to get your wife pregnant any different from having sex without trying to get her pregnant?  And if you had money you would just keep popping out kids because you refuse to use condoms or any sort of alternative protection for some as of yet unknown but probably insane reason?
> 
> Would you have sex with someone who could not have children?



My brain associates non-reprodutive sex with masturbation- sure, you may be masturbating as a team, but you take the reproduction out and it's not really copulation anymore...  it's just jacking off.

EDIT:  I would stop somewhere with kids, there is a point where enough is enough, even with an unlimited funding.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> My brain associates non-reprodutive sex with masturbation- sure, you may be masturbating as a team, but you take the reproduction out and it's not really copulation anymore...  it's just jacking off.
> 
> EDIT:  I would stop somewhere with kids, there is a point where enough is enough, even with an unlimited funding.


So do you masturbate?  And if its just masturbation, who cares?  Why not have it then, because its obviously so inconsequential.

People have sex to show their affection and love for one another and not just to get their rocks off or have a kid, btw.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> So do you masturbate?  And if its just masturbation, who cares?  Why not have it then, because its obviously so inconsequential.
> 
> People have sex to show their affection and love for one another and not just to get their rocks off or have a kid, btw.



Well if my wife wants protected sex, i'll give it to her.  There, happy?  Now quit stalking me.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well if my wife wants protected sex, i'll give it to her.  There, happy?  Now quit stalking me.


Well that's a different view entirely!  :V  But its good to know you are not completely off your rocker, just partially.

And I'm not stalking you, I'm bored, you're posting, and I found something to talk about :V  Funny how things work out


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Well that's a different view entirely!  :V  But its good to know you are not completely off your rocker, just partially.
> 
> And I'm not stalking you, I'm bored, you're posting, and I found something to talk about :V  Funny how things work out



Oh.  well your avatar makes it look like you're stalking.


Anyway, yeah.  I'm nearly completely off my rocker, but some people can force me to be sane.  If I actually find some crazy woman willing to marry me, I won't have much of a choice as to when/where/what sex is like...  but I'm not PLANNING on it involving protection.  Doesn't mean it won't, and it doesn't mean I expect anything to go as planned in my life.  Just about 100% of everything i've planned in my life has gone almost completely awry...


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 24, 2010)

Normal humans! Along with those invisible fences, a husky attacked me because of one.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Normal humans! Along with those invisible fences, a husky attacked me because of one.



And you were trying to take it past its invisible fence why?


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

So...if we lived in a furry world, and it just seems like the majority of us I'd imagine are carnivores in some way..where does the meat come from?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So...if we lived in a furry world, and it just seems like the majority of us I'd imagine are carnivores in some way..where does the meat come from?


I brought this up before, but Tofu/Soy products would make good replacements for meat, and I imagine the science would only be progressed more aggressively if it was the only viable food source for a majority of animals and the lack of livestock.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So...if we lived in a furry world, and it just seems like the majority of us I'd imagine are carnivores in some way..where does the meat come from?


 I have no problem with canibalism.  :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, the solution could be that not all animals would be anthro...  how many cow furry fans you know of?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, the solution could be that not all animals would be anthro...  how many cow furry fans you know of?



At least three.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> At least three.



but no more than 7.....lets just keep butcherin' them cows.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but no more than 7.....lets just keep butcherin' them cows.


  Specist.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> but no more than 7.....lets just keep butcherin' them cows.


 b-b-but im looking at bovine yiff atm... if you kill them ill be sad! ;^;


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, for choosing cows they're automatically less intelligent.  Butcher 'em.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> b-b-but im looking at bovine yiff atm... if you kill them ill be sad! ;^;



They'll be raised to continue providing food, you'll be able to find yiff, don't worry.

And didn't your mother ever tell you not to play with your food?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Well, for choosing cows they're automatically less intelligent.  Butcher 'em.


  The same could be said for you and wolf.  I'm half-tempted to make you into a rug.

EDIT:  And the peeping floof into a balloon.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The same could be said for you and wolf.  I'm half-tempted to make you into a rug.
> 
> EDIT:  And the peeping floof into a balloon.



Naw, wolves are thmart.  They know how to use ad baculum


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 25, 2010)

Shaving cream.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Shaving cream.



well i hope there are still razers cause im not a fan of munchn' on bush


----------



## mapdark (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Pets- If all animals were at the same intelligence as humans, the fact of owning another animal would be repulsing.
> Toilets- At least, not today's toilets. Crapping in the grass would be accepted, and if there were toilets, they wouldn't be like today's ones.
> Baths, Showers, etc.- Most animals can just lick themselves clean or find a pool of water to wash off in. Most cleaning supplies would be obsolete.



You concept of a furry world repulses me , I would keep the shower and toilets thanks!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

mapdark said:


> You concept of a furry world repulses me , I would keep the shower and toilets thanks!


 I realized a long time ago that those were bad ideas.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 25, 2010)

I know! Clean minds wouldn't exist. Even the children would be corrupted...

I'm starting to sound like a regular.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well i hope there are still razers cause im not a fan of munchn' on bush


Erm...  but would the bush be the same?  Take a look at a few animals...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> I know! Clean minds wouldn't exist. Even the childs would be corrupted...
> 
> I'm starting to sound like a regular.



this.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Erm...  but would the bush be the same?  Take a look at a few animals...



dont realy catch you but i will tell you that if i have to taste sweaty hair its not happening


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dont realy catch you but i will tell you that if i have to taste sweaty hair its not happening


 But they have a lot of protein in them. Now eat your Pubic O's.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dont realy catch you but i will tell you that if i have to taste sweaty hair its not happening


Just to derail do you shave your own pubes and if no do you expect women to still give head?

Honestly its not that bad and you're a total pussy :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> dont realy catch you but i will tell you that if i have to taste sweaty hair its not happening



Is oral sex necessary, or are you just trying to be a troll?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But they have a lot of protein in them. Now eat your Pubic O's.



gross



Van Ishikawa said:


> Just to derail do you shave your own pubes and if no do you expect women to still give head?
> 
> Honestly its not that bad and you're a total pussy :V



yes i do shave, just not that much atm cause im single. and i dont mind much, just hair and anything with assholes, ill do pritty much anything else



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Is oral sex necessary, or are you just trying to be a troll?



and yes oral is 100% necessary :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


>


 inorite?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> inorite?


just mean I gotta hang out with anime folks more


oh wait they have the same topics BUT its base on animes


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> just mean I gotta hang out with anime folks more
> 
> 
> oh wait they have the same topics BUT its base on animes


 You can always go to the Steam forums.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> just mean I gotta hang out with anime folks more
> 
> 
> oh wait they have the same topics BUT its base on animes



Yeah, maybe you should try...  Musical instrument forums.  No sex there.  'cept with clarinets.  dummies.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, maybe you should try...  Musical instrument forums.  No sex there.  'cept with clarinets.  dummies.


nah just talk about playing Instruments naked there though


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 25, 2010)

You know what wouldn't exist? 

Technology, cause everyone will be too busy yiffing to give a flying shit. ~.~


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> You know what wouldn't exist?
> 
> Technology, cause everyone will be too busy yiffing to give a flying shit. ~.~



:3 just :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Yeah, maybe you should try...  Musical instrument forums.  No sex there.  'cept with clarinets.  dummies.



Lots of people LOVE to blow on instruments.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 25, 2010)

I know I helped derail this but I'm actually kinda sad the way this thread ended up because this is one of my favorite furry-related subjects.  One of the things that got me into this fandom were detailed drawings furry adjusted furniture: chairs for taurs, clothing adjustments, glasses with special lipped edges to accommodate the muzzle, ect.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> Lots of people LOVE to blow on instruments.



ya damn musician's and there kinky ways


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> You know what wouldn't exist?
> 
> Technology, cause everyone will be too busy yiffing to give a flying shit. ~.~



I see your point, but...  technology would have at least advanced to the point where we don't have to spend as much time working for a living, so we can spend more time yiffing.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I see your point, but...  technology would have at least advanced to the point where we don't have to spend as much time working for a living, so we can spend more time yiffing.



In a Furry-Ruled World, Working wouldn't exist either.. D: It would be just yiff. >_>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> In a Furry-Ruled World, Working wouldn't exist either.. D: It would be just yiff. >_>



You have to eat.


And seriously, if it's all yiff, hunt, and gather...  then is language necessary?  If language isn't necessary, are they really anthro?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You have to eat.
> 
> 
> And seriously, if it's all yiff, hunt, and gather... then is language necessary? If language isn't necessary, are they really anthro?


 

o.0

o wow


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

almost everything on the thread is blowing my mind i did not know that this subject could be so deep. 

its not that exciting everything is just was to prove the idea invalid. stop reuining my dreams :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> almost everything on the thread is blowing my mind i did not know that this subject could be so deep.
> 
> its not that exciting everything is just was to prove the idea invalid. stop reuining my dreams :3



Somehow in this mess of a post I think there's a secret code.  If you decode it, it could save the world as we know it.

Don't decode it, I want the world to get fucked up.  Maybe we'd get anthros.


----------



## WONDERLANDwuffie (Apr 26, 2010)

oprah.
do away with oprah.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You have to eat.
> 
> 
> And seriously, if it's all yiff, hunt, and gather...  then is language necessary?  If language isn't necessary, are they really anthro?



Language would be necessary for hunting, and there'd probably still be some sort of farming and market trade, and you'll almost certainly still have poets, writers, people like that.

We'd probably descend into a middle-age kind of society, only with cooler stuff and better medicine :3

As long as I have a warm fire to curl up in front of I'll be happy.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2010)

Furries.
Because they'd die of all the STDs they spread.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 26, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Language would be necessary for hunting, and there'd probably still be some sort of farming and market trade, and you'll almost certainly still have poets, writers, people like that.



So we'll still have Furry Harry/Furry Draco fanfiction then? Because that seems like the kind of thing that would be in a Furry ruled world.

But I am quite confuse by this thread. Because if all animals were now furries too, wouldn't the ecosystem suffer quite a bit? Causing a catastrophic event the likes of "The Day After 2012." Where Furry Dennis Quaid and Furry John Cusak are the only survivors... And when they inevitably, yiff, it'd be like, gross.  I mean just picture that for a sec...

And what about houses? Houses wouldn't exist, only basements, the furries natural habitat.

Would furs flock to PA every year for 'Humancon' And shave their fur off?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 26, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Language would be necessary for hunting, and there'd probably still be some sort of farming and market trade, and you'll almost certainly still have poets, writers, people like that.
> 
> We'd probably descend into a middle-age kind of society, only with cooler stuff and better medicine :3
> 
> As long as I have a warm fire to curl up in front of I'll be happy.


There wouldn't be any cows/pigs/meat. All the meat would be spoiled by the zoos plowing our cows.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Language would be necessary for hunting, and there'd probably still be some sort of farming and market trade, and you'll almost certainly still have poets, writers, people like that.
> 
> We'd probably descend into a middle-age kind of society, only with cooler stuff and better medicine :3
> 
> As long as I have a warm fire to curl up in front of I'll be happy.



Those are jobs.  Work.  He said there would be no work, and I was just internet-slapping him for it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

WONDERLANDwuffie said:


> oprah.
> do away with oprah.



Naw, oprah can stay.  I'd rather have oprah fans watching her than doing anything in the real world.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> humans.


 
Keep thinking that.



WONDERLANDwuffie said:


> oprah.
> do away with oprah.


 
Isn't your eye that of a male?

From Wolf Rain?



Error 404 said:


> Language would be necessary for hunting, and there'd probably still be some sort of farming and market trade, and you'll almost certainly still have poets, writers, people like that.
> 
> We'd probably descend into a middle-age kind of society, only with cooler stuff and better medicine :3
> 
> As long as I have a warm fire to curl up in front of I'll be happy.


 
Our language would consist of sexual innuendo.

They would both plan an attack strategy and a yiff strategy in the same conversation.



> "What's the plan?"
> 
> "Okay, you and Vonnegut go around and use your spears to penetrate him from behind."
> 
> ...


 
Also, this thread wouldn't exist.

You didn't just read this.

You're dreaming of a fandom of normal people.

Wake up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2010)

In a furry-ruled world, furries wouldn't exist. They'd quickly shrivel up and die; if not from constant bickering, then from inability to maintain a stable population.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 26, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> In a furry-ruled world, furries wouldn't exist. They'd quickly shrivel up and die; if not from constant bickering, then from inability to maintain a stable population.


 
Cool subtle joke bro.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cool subtle joke bro.


 thanks for pointing out his joke bro.


----------



## RedneckFur (Apr 26, 2010)

> Pets- If all animals were at the same intelligence as humans, the fact of owning another animal would be repulsing.
> Toilets- At least, not today's toilets. Crapping in the grass would be accepted, and if there were toilets, they wouldn't be like today's ones.
> Baths, Showers, etc.- Most animals can just lick themselves clean or find a pool of water to wash off in. Most cleaning supplies would be obsolete.




PETS- I'm sure there'd be feral animals in a furry world, unless all your wolves are suddenly going vegeterian.

TOILETS- Humans can poop and piss outside, and it was normal for people until the invetion of indoor plumbing in the last 150 years. Civilized furries would be no different.

BATHS.  Once upon a time, humans didnt wash at all.  We've only started bathing regularly in the last 75 years or so.  And from what I've seen at cons, some furries still dont.  Civilized anthro's would most likely adopt a regular bathing regimine to reduce their natural animal smells, as it would, with time, likely be seen as offensive.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

No toilets or bathing....oh my. You'd be walking in shit everywhere but hey, I can lick the cum free of my fur ^_^


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No toilets or bathing....oh my. You'd be walking in shit everywhere but hey, I can lick the cum free of my fur ^_^



thats a good skill to have :3


----------

